# Corel Painter 9,5 von Riff in Tiff



## meef (21. November 2007)

Hallo!
Beim Formatieren einer Riff-Datei in eine CMYK TIFF-Datei in Corel Painter verändern sich die Farben sehr stark. Ich brauche aber das Format für den Druck auf einer Offset Maschine. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke


----------



## Artpet (22. Januar 2008)

versuch erstmal in tiff rgb. und dann in photoshop wandele in cmyk


----------

